# Dog trailers in Spain



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Anyone got experience of cycling using a dog trailer in Spain?

The C&CC advise that it is against the law.
I have spoken to the clubs European Travel Service and advised them of Spanish cycle hire shops advertising trailer hire and internet blogs of trailer use over extended periods without problems but they still insist it is against the law. I just wonder if this is true, do the police enforce it. I want to book a tour in Spain with my dog but won't go if there is any chance I won't be allowed to trail my little dog behind my bike.
I also read that taking dogs on public transport is forbidden but there are reports that if you are carrying a small dog there isn't a problem!

I would appreciate any dog owning cyclists experience of this.

Regards
John


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Spanish are much less tolerant of dogs than the French. It may be that it depends on the policeman you encounter and the bus driver on the day.


----------



## ezz (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi 
I do not know what the law says but this couple peterandnia.com who blog their "travels with Mavis" often trail their two dogs. They are currently in Spain and do not seem to have had any difficulty.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Look up 'N332' on Facebook, they are the Spanish Police and have the facility for you to ask them a question online.

Peter


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Don't worry, be happy.

I see LOADS of touring and other cyclists around Spain with trailers behind their bicycles, carrying anything from luggage to massive amounts of fruit and veg, to children.
There are all sorts of such trailers for sale in all the big bike shops, so I've no idea where the C & CC got their info from.

I have seen nothing in any press, media or other news here in Spain that has ever indicated that such trailers are illegal.

The Spanish have a very much more relaxed attitude to life and laws than the rule-ridden micro-controlled Little Island.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Could this be what the Club is referring to ?

http://www.ecf.com/news/the-pain-in-spain-helmet-laws-in-the-making/

Quote
We spoke last year about Spain looking to implement a helmet law. 
Well it looks as though it may become a reality. News is filtering through that the draft of new traffic legislation will include compulsory wearing of helmets for cyclists. There's also more bad news, such as: 
Cyclists must preferably use the right side of the road - cyclist must explain why they were not on the right side of the road after an accident
Bicycle trailers will not be permitted in certain cases on urban roads and bike paths
Possibly even a law requiring Children under 14 to be accompanied by an adult when cycling
Unquote

2013 article; perhaps the cycle trailers bit has been made into law ? We've certainly seen the helmet law enforced !


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

well we used ours in benidorm peniscola vera and around aguilas with no problems whatsoever , even stopping to ask policemen directions, never a problem and ours is the biggest you can get. in fact most people were fascinated to see her in it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The snag is that the C&CC have to tell it as they have been advised is true. 

I'm sure the knockers would like them to say " No problem; Spanish police rarely enforce the law " or " Don't worry, no-one will take any notice" or " Lots of people do it and get away with it " or " we've never heard of this law".

Have you asked them where they got the information from ? Given that they have made this statement then they should be able to back it up. If it is indeed true then you need to be able to make your own decision. It's one thing being able to argue the toss from a position of strength and being able to speak the language but GCSE Spanish doesn't really cover " My dog trailer is legal; show me where it says otherwise " !

G


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Grizzly said:


> The snag is that the C&CC have to tell it as they have been advised is true.
> 
> I'm sure the knockers would like them to say " No problem; Spanish police rarely enforce the law " or " Don't worry, no-one will take any notice" or " Lots of people do it and get away with it " or " we've never heard of this law".
> 
> ...


If I told them that someone in Borneo had once said the moon is made of cheese, would they then advise all their members to that effect?
Hmmm, they probably would I imagine.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TheNomad said:


> If I told them that someone in Borneo had once said the moon is made of cheese, would they then advise all their members to that effect?
> Hmmm, they probably would I imagine.


Ah that's where we differ dear Nomad !

I prefer facts. If I felt the Caravan Club were deliberately lying or stupidly speculating then I would ask for their source of information. Doesn't cost anything to do. No point in knocking them when you really do not know one way or the other.

Knocking the big clubs is a bit of a forum sport though isn't it ?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Not bashing it because it's big. I'm bashing it because it's wrong.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Taking dogs on Spanish buses is certainly not allowed, you can take them on trains but they must be caged. Seems a bit of a daft new law to me regarding trailers behind bikes so if it is a small dog why not put it in a basket on the front of the bike. Seen lots do this and that will definitely avoid any problems..
peedee


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We laugh when we are in France, and we see lots of doge carried around, even dedicated push chairs with pink ribbons, and pink accessories!:surprise:
Don't dogs have legs>


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> We laugh when we are in France, and we see lots of doge carried around, even dedicated push chairs with pink ribbons, and pink accessories!:surprise:
> Don't dogs have legs>


Indeed they do but the OP was hoping to take their dog when they go out for the day on bikes. We've never had a dog that could ride a bike safely and I am quite certain they'd all have looked stupid in helmets even if we could have persuaded them to put one on.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What about ringing the Spanish Embassey, they are bound to give you the correct info.
Jan


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

JanHank said:


> What about ringing the Spanish Embassey, they are bound to give you the correct info.
> Jan


I phoned the Spanish Tourist Board who couldn't advise but suggested I email the Embassy transport section which I did about a week ago and have heard nothing back!

John


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

namder said:


> I phoned the Spanish Tourist Board who couldn't advise but suggested I email the Embassy transport section which I did about a week ago and have heard nothing back!
> 
> John


Telephone them John, talk to them, always the best way to get the facts we find.
020 7235 5555

Jan
P.S. what breed of dog do you have, just as a matter of interest.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

namder said:


> I phoned the Spanish Tourist Board who couldn't advise but suggested I email the Embassy transport section which I did about a week ago and have heard nothing back!
> 
> John


Here's the Spanish traffic laws and regulations website.

I see nothing at all that bans or restricts cyclists from towing trailers.

http://www.dgt.es/es/seguridad-vial/normativa-y-legislacion/


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Only in France

Click on photo to enlarge


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> Indeed they do but the OP was hoping to take their dog when they go out for the day on bikes. We've never had a dog that could ride a bike safely and I am quite certain they'd all have looked stupid in helmets even if we could have persuaded them to put one on.


You give up too easily. :grin2:

Courtesy of our Member Prof20.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We carry our small dog, a Border Terrier, in a bag on back. It fits on the pannier rack. It's more stable than one on the front, lighter than a trailer (which we've also used for a collie), but is only suitable for smaller dogs. Doggie Bag


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

TheNomad said:


> Here's the Spanish traffic laws and regulations website.
> 
> I see nothing at all that bans or restricts cyclists from towing trailers.
> 
> http://www.dgt.es/es/seguridad-vial/normativa-y-legislacion/


Wherever you look you find conflicting information:
https://www.tournride.com/pilgrims/traffic-laws/


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Telephone them John, talk to them, always the best way to get the facts we find.
> 020 7235 5555
> 
> Jan
> P.S. what breed of dog do you have, just as a matter of interest.


I did phone them and they suggested I phone the Consulate which was the first place I phoned. I didn't see any point in arguing.

I have a Jack Russell cross, a bit too large for a handlebar basket and I wouldn't like her behind me on a pannier rack bag. Thanks for asking.

John


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

namder said:


> I wouldn't like her behind me on a pannier rack bag. Thanks for asking.
> 
> John


She's fully zipped in, there's a short lead to attach to her collar (if needed), impossible to get out (not that she tries to) and just curls up and lies quietly. But you'll know your dog better than I do. 
Graham


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

iv e seen doggy trailers here in Gerona today no worries.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Grizzly said:


> Ah that's where we differ dear Nomad !
> 
> I prefer facts. If I felt the Caravan Club were deliberately lying or stupidly speculating then I would ask for their source of information. Doesn't cost anything to do. No point in knocking them when you really do not know one way or the other.
> 
> Knocking the big clubs is a bit of a forum sport though isn't it ?


The Caravan Club advice is wrong.

Here's a link to the actual Spanish legislation which specifically authorises the use of a trailer behind a bicycle on Spanish public roads, including usage for the carriage of animals (it's contained in Article 12, subsection 4 of the regulations):
https://www.zaragoza.es/cont/paginas/tramites/trafico/reg_circula.pdf


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

TheNomad said:


> The Caravan Club advice is wrong.
> 
> Here's a link to the actual Spanish legislation which specifically authorises the use of a trailer behind a bicycle on Spanish public roads, including usage for the carriage of animals (it's contained in Article 12, subsection 4 of the regulations):
> https://www.zaragoza.es/cont/paginas/tramites/trafico/reg_circula.pdf


Unfortunately subsection 4 does not mention animals, only humans.

John


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

namder said:


> Unfortunately subsection 4 does not mention animals, only humans.
> 
> John


It doesn't need to mention animals.

It is permitting the use to a trailer behind a bicycle, and it forbids the use of such a trailer to carry humans. Thus the carriage of a dog in such a trailer is not forbidden.

But in practice even the "no humans" rule is moribund. 
I see loads and of people here nowadays using those specific kiddy-carrier bicycle trailers nowadays, usually to take small children to/from nursery or infants school.


----------

